# Propane and diesel prices



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't find the thread from a few years ago where folks up north got hit with high propane costs and scarce inventory. Hopefully, that convergence of problems is behind us.

We just paid $2.10/gallon delivered for propane. Two years ago, during the shortage, our price was $3.20. I think some of you pay less than we do now and a lot of you paid more than we did two years ago. 

Red diesel was also delivered today @$1.75/gallon. The last time we filled the tank we paid $3.15/gallon.

The time to buy is when you don't need it, not when you're desperate and competing with other people for limited resources. As most of you know, circumstances can change in a heartbeat.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I can't find the thread from a few years ago where folks up north got hit with high propane costs and scarce inventory. Hopefully, that convergence of problems is behind us.
> 
> We just paid $2.10/gallon delivered for propane. Two years ago, during the shortage, our price was $3.20. I think some of you pay less than we do now and a lot of you paid more than we did two years ago.
> 
> ...


Which is why most users pay $1.69 pre-pay in the summers around these parts.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, not everyone has the luxury of their propane dealer offering a pre-pay plan.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think we have seen the bottom of the low oil prices resulting in lower fuel prices yet.

http://oilprice.com/Energy/Crude-Oi...ling-Up-As-Global-Storage-Space-Runs-Low.html


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I filled up for $1.79 for propane a few weeks ago. Felt good. Hadn't filled tank in 5 years.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Country Living said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone has the luxury of their propane dealer offering a pre-pay plan.


Have you checked?? I didn't know till I heard someone telling another.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Have you checked?? I didn't know till I heard someone telling another.


Yep.......however, there is a downside of a pre-pay plan. You might contract one number and when you're ready for a fill the price has gone down.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I can't find the thread from a few years ago where folks up north got hit with high propane costs and scarce inventory. Hopefully, that convergence of problems is behind us.
> 
> We just paid $2.10/gallon delivered for propane. Two years ago, during the shortage, our price was $3.20. I think some of you pay less than we do now and a lot of you paid more than we did two years ago.
> 
> ...


Is this the thread you were looking for?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/propane-shortage-22349/


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

That's the thread! I don't know why I struggle so much with the search engine!!!!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Just paid $1.93 a gal to fill up... we are not on a plan and filled in the spring at $1.76 so not paying much more than summer prices


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We did our annual fillup at the beginning of Sept for 2.59/gall. Which was our summer time low. Which was down almost $1/gall from when we had the tank installed at 3.69 Nov 14.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

txcatlady said:


> I filled up for $1.79 for propane a few weeks ago. Felt good. Hadn't filled tank in 5 years.


I just bought 400 gallons propane at $1.83 /gallon.

Diesel's running about $2.05


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

You suck Linc, I just had the propane guy back out and it was 200gal @2.59 again this year.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Curiosity made me call my propane guy..... $1.95/gallon with a minimum of 100 gallons.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> You suck Linc, I just had the propane guy back out and it was 200gal @2.59 again this year.


Not to "rub your nose in it", but after applying a "minimum qty delivered" rebate, as well as using a credit card that gives 2% back and at ZERO interest for 12 months, I actually ended up paying only $1.654 per gallon artydance:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Not to "rub your nose in it", but after applying a "minimum qty delivered" rebate, as well as using a credit card that gives 2% back and at ZERO interest for 12 months, I actually ended up paying only $1.654 per gallon artydance:


You made me think, which is always a good thing. Right now I get 10% back on my credit card - the bank changed everyone from Mastercard to Visa and this is our reward for not whining. I think the base is 3% back, I'm really not sure. My 10% goes back to the base amount in a few days.

I took your lead and ordered propane to be delivered tomorrow. We'll get about 200 gallons at $1.95/gallon. I'll pay $390 to the propane dealer and 10% of that amount, $39, will show up in my "available to spend any way I want" bank fund. If I net the 10% savings against the price per gallon, then our price is $1.76/gallon. I'll pay off the credit card as soon as the amount posts.

We're trying to get as much as possible done before the election.

----------------------

This whole credit card thing reminded me of one of my employees. She was an entry level employee with a couple of school-age kids. She came into work the Monday after the tax-free school supplies / clothing weekend and bragged about how much she was able to buy, that she normally wouldn't have bought, because she saved so much in sales tax. She said she should be able to have these purchases paid off in the next year or so. I asked her if she knew the interest rate on her credit card (she didn't) and then I casually mentioned she might want to do the math.


----------

